# Local 3 NYC Apprenticeship Info



## Tony Vee

Hello all fellow electricians! I have been in the trade a little more than 3 years and out of nowhere I received a call today from the local 3 apprenticeship office asking me if I am still interested in joining the apprenticeship program. Please guys I am weighing pros and cons as I said I have 3 years in already and I mostly do electrician level work and my pay is much higher than I believe joining local 3 at the bottom will pay me. Can any union guys with prior experience tell me whether or not it's worth it at his point to take a big pay cut and why? What's the furlough like for local 3 workers? How long is it? Also if I can prove that I have 3 years in now is there any chances of maybe starting higher up than first year apprentice? These are all valid questions gentlemen and I know in the long run it is worth it to join but with your help answering these questions I feel I can weigh out my options much better. Any info on these questions and subject would be greatly appreciate fellas and ladies. Thanks in advance!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkysquared

Have you successfully passed any electrical technical training?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Vee

Sparkysquared said:


> Have you successfully passed any electrical technical training?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




The only training I passed was back in 2012 the 900 hour Electrical and Advanced Electrical course at Apex Technical School. Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchgear277

I have 5 years experience I'm making 25$ ph non union .

I just got into 363 ibew as a first year apprentice starting at 12 ph$ 

And in my option it's worth it and more . You get pention , beineis with nothing being taking out , annuity , vacation pay etc .

And going to school and training with no expence to you. 

You can ale a test to see if you can move up but if they are offering u first year I would take it it's a no brainer .


----------



## Tony Vee

Switchgear277 said:


> I have 5 years experience I'm making 25$ ph non union .
> 
> I just got into 363 ibew as a first year apprentice starting at 12 ph$
> 
> And in my option it's worth it and more . You get pention , beineis with nothing being taking out , annuity , vacation pay etc .
> 
> And going to school and training with no expence to you.
> 
> You can ale a test to see if you can move up but if they are offering u first year I would take it it's a no brainer .




Yes I know Switchgear277 this is definitely some of the pros and I really couldn't come up with more than two cons. Thanks for your input and I definitely am leaning towards taking the offer at this point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchgear277

I would jump on it don't wait to long 

Opertunity of a lifetime .

Not to mention you'll be apart of a brotherhood , a family , a lot of pride 

That goes with being union.


----------



## Tony Vee

Switchgear277 said:


> I would jump on it don't wait to long
> 
> Opertunity of a lifetime .
> 
> Not to mention you'll be apart of a brotherhood , a family , a lot of pride
> 
> That goes with being union.




I can already see that there is tremendous amount of pride in the IBEW and I wanna be a part of that pride. Not to mention getting free training to become the best electrician probably in the entire world and train with the best. I mean I went to apex about 4 years ago and just to take 900 hour course people were paying 18k plus so for me getting trained by the union for free no less is the opportunity of a lifetime I'm sure will only come once. Switchgear277 do you happen to know what the local 3 Apprenticeship pay scale is for first year to last year?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchgear277

Tony Vee said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would jump on it don't wait to long
> 
> Opertunity of a lifetime .
> 
> Not to mention you'll be apart of a brotherhood , a family , a lot of pride
> 
> That goes with being union.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can already see that there is tremendous amount of pride in the IBEW and I wanna be a part of that pride. Not to mention getting free training to become the best electrician probably in the entire world and train with the best. I mean I went to apex about 4 years ago and just to take 900 hour course people were paying 18k plus so for me getting trained by the union for free no less is the opportunity of a lifetime I'm sure will only come once. Switchgear277 do you happen to know what the local 3 Apprenticeship pay scale is for first year to last year??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I know 363 Hudson valleys 
Starts you off at 12$ ph every year you get a 4 dollar raise till you take your jw test after 5 years and you max out at 42ph

I only know that jw wage for local 3 is 52ph$ .

I don't know their apprenticeship wages but I also know they do m1 and m2 after 5th year I think .

Local 3 guys will know better than me . But all this info is available to u at hall call a na and find out so you know if you can afford the cut.

I'm Shure first year is around 12$


----------



## MechanicalDVR

@Tony Vee what guaranty do you have that you will stay with the company you are employed by now?

Will you start off making the same wage with any other company?


----------



## unnormaldude68

Hi Tony Vee. 

I am currently a third year apprentice in Local 3. 
Wages currently start at $14/hr for a first year apprentice and go up $1 every six months. 

Once you hit MIJ (beginning of your 5th year) the pay goes up to $24/hr. 6th year is $28.50/hr. 

Add a couple hundred a week for the employer contributions to the 401k, annuity, HRA, and FICA reimbursment and it really is much higher than just the $14. 

A-Journeyman rates are currently at $56/hour. 

These wages are current and are increasing every year as per the contract. 
If you ask me, it's a no-brainer to join. Hope that helps! Lemme know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Tony Vee

unnormaldude68 said:


> Hi Tony Vee.
> 
> I am currently a third year apprentice in Local 3.
> Wages currently start at $14/hr for a first year apprentice and go up $1 every six months.
> 
> Once you hit MIJ (beginning of your 5th year) the pay goes up to $24/hr. 6th year is $28.50/hr.
> 
> Add a couple hundred a week for the employer contributions to the 401k, annuity, HRA, and FICA reimbursment and it really is much higher than just the $14.
> 
> A-Journeyman rates are currently at $56/hour.
> 
> These wages are current and are increasing every year as per the contract.
> If you ask me, it's a no-brainer to join. Hope that helps! Lemme know if you have any other questions.




Thank you so much for your input this is exactly the info I was looking for. A lot of people like to make comments about posts but never really answer the question in the first place. If it's cool with you if I have any other questions I'll send them your way ok?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Vee

unnormaldude68 said:


> Hi Tony Vee.
> 
> I am currently a third year apprentice in Local 3.
> Wages currently start at $14/hr for a first year apprentice and go up $1 every six months.
> 
> Once you hit MIJ (beginning of your 5th year) the pay goes up to $24/hr. 6th year is $28.50/hr.
> 
> Add a couple hundred a week for the employer contributions to the 401k, annuity, HRA, and FICA reimbursment and it really is much higher than just the $14.
> 
> A-Journeyman rates are currently at $56/hour.
> 
> These wages are current and are increasing every year as per the contract.
> If you ask me, it's a no-brainer to join. Hope that helps! Lemme know if you have any other questions.




Actually bro I do have a question right now if you can answer it for me whenever you get a chance. What's the schooling like? What I mean is how often do you have to go? What are the times? How many days? What do you learn in class etc? Thanks in advance bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unnormaldude68

Tony Vee said:


> Thank you so much for your input this is exactly the info I was looking for. A lot of people like to make comments about posts but never really answer the question in the first place. If it's cool with you if I have any other questions I'll send them your way ok?


No problem man. Whatever questions you have I'll be glad to answer. I know I wish I had these answers when I was joining as I also took a large pay cut and took a chance.


----------



## Tony Vee

unnormaldude68 said:


> No problem man. Whatever questions you have I'll be glad to answer. I know I wish I had these answers when I was joining as I also took a large pay cut and took a chance.




I'm sure at this point you're glad you did bro. The points you make are all valid. I'm currently working in the industry for almost 4 years and do a lot of work that a mechanic would do but I'll take the cut to learn the trade from the inside out from the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unnormaldude68

Tony Vee said:


> Actually bro I do have a question right now if you can answer it for me whenever you get a chance. What's the schooling like? What I mean is how often do you have to go? What are the times? How many days? What do you learn in class etc? Thanks in advance bro!!


School is two nights a week. One night is Electrical Theory Training, and the other are the college courses leading to your associate's degree. Theory is from 5-8:30, college is 4:30-7:30. 

College is straightforward schooling. You get the usual papers to write and presentations. Readings, etc. The focus is labor studies and you learn a lot about unions and the collective bargaining process etc. It is very good to know but you don't learn anything directly related to being an electrician, and the papers can be overwhelming if you're not used to that sort of thing.

Theory is great in my opinion. While the rules are extremely strict (only two absences allowed and must make them up on Saturday at the union hall), the material taught is very good and top notch. You learn just about everything you need to know from the basics of tool handling to motors and transformer calculations. Homework for this is online and multiple choice. No papers or written assignments, however as I said it is very strict and if you miss a homework it counts as an absence and you must come in for 4 hours on Saturday.


----------



## Tony Vee

unnormaldude68 said:


> School is two nights a week. One night is Electrical Theory Training, and the other are the college courses leading to your associate's degree. Theory is from 5-8:30, college is 4:30-7:30.
> 
> College is straightforward schooling. You get the usual papers to write and presentations. Readings, etc. The focus is labor studies and you learn a lot about unions and the collective bargaining process etc. It is very good to know but you don't learn anything directly related to being an electrician, and the papers can be overwhelming if you're not used to that sort of thing.
> 
> Theory is great in my opinion. While the rules are extremely strict (only two absences allowed and must make them up on Saturday at the union hall), the material taught is very good and top notch. You learn just about everything you need to know from the basics of tool handling to motors and transformer calculations. Homework for this is online and multiple choice. No papers or written assignments, however as I said it is very strict and if you miss a homework it counts as an absence and you must come in for 4 hours on Saturday.




Great man thanks so much bro. If anything I'll hit you back. Have a great day man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Vee

unnormaldude68 said:


> School is two nights a week. One night is Electrical Theory Training, and the other are the college courses leading to your associate's degree. Theory is from 5-8:30, college is 4:30-7:30.
> 
> College is straightforward schooling. You get the usual papers to write and presentations. Readings, etc. The focus is labor studies and you learn a lot about unions and the collective bargaining process etc. It is very good to know but you don't learn anything directly related to being an electrician, and the papers can be overwhelming if you're not used to that sort of thing.
> 
> Theory is great in my opinion. While the rules are extremely strict (only two absences allowed and must make them up on Saturday at the union hall), the material taught is very good and top notch. You learn just about everything you need to know from the basics of tool handling to motors and transformer calculations. Homework for this is online and multiple choice. No papers or written assignments, however as I said it is very strict and if you miss a homework it counts as an absence and you must come in for 4 hours on Saturday.




Sorry I forgot one question. Where are the classes held? College classes and electrical theory classes? Are they both in the same place?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unnormaldude68

Tony Vee said:


> Sorry I forgot one question. Where are the classes held? College classes and electrical theory classes? Are they both in the same place?


Electrical theory is held at a high school in Clinton Manhattan. College is at Empire State College downtown.


----------



## Tony Vee

unnormaldude68 said:


> Electrical theory is held at a high school in Clinton Manhattan. College is at Empire State College downtown.




Great man thanks again bro for all the info and the quick replies I really appreciate it. I'll hit you up when I'm sure I'll have a lot more questions if that's cool with you?!? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unnormaldude68

Yep not a problem. I don't mind answering questions. You can send me a private message as well if you don't want to keep posting in the thread.


----------



## Tony Vee

unnormaldude68 said:


> Yep not a problem. I don't mind answering questions. You can send me a private message as well if you don't want to keep posting in the thread.




Trying to find it. How do you send a direct message?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unnormaldude68

"Tony Vee has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."

Guess you disabled them.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## Tony Vee

unnormaldude68 said:


> "Tony Vee has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her."
> 
> Guess you disabled them.
> 
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/profile.php?do=editoptions




Idk I can't find out how to do it so until I do I'll have to just reply to this thread. LOL. I'm sure I'll.find it somehow by mistake LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchgear277

Hey how did everything go with local 3 ?


----------



## Tony Vee

Switchgear277 said:


> Hey how did everything go with local 3 ?




Well switchgear277 I'm actually waiting for my medical to bs scheduled. The girl from the apprenticeship office said I should be getting a letter in the mail sometime in July but I will definitely keep you and everyone else posted. Thanks for asking and I can't wait to be told I'm officially a local 3 member. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchgear277

Tony Vee said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey how did everything go with local 3 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well switchgear277 I'm actually waiting for my medical to bs scheduled. The girl from the apprenticeship office said I should be getting a letter in the mail sometime in July but I will definitely keep you and everyone else posted. Thanks for asking and I can't wait to be told I'm officially a local 3 member.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Wow congrats brother I just got into 
Local 363 Hudson valley ny local

I start school in sept I've been working with the union now for a few mounths .

It was the best feeling when I first 
Was pulled and started .

I'm happy for you def keep in touch and welcome to the brotherhood .


----------



## Tony Vee

Switchgear277 said:


> Wow congrats brother I just got into
> Local 363 Hudson valley ny local
> 
> I start school in sept I've been working with the union now for a few mounths .
> 
> It was the best feeling when I first
> Was pulled and started .
> 
> I'm happy for you def keep in touch and welcome to the brotherhood .




Thanks bro Im sure the brotherhood is a great feeling to join and I can't wait for the day they officially tell me you're hired. I can't wait to get my apprenticeship package to read up on and see all the great things local 3 does for its members. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

